# Has Kayak fishing gotten TOO popular?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Back in the day when AKFF was in its infancy (not that long ago) we had a small membership who felt like we were breaking new ground every time we launched our kayaks and set off to try and catch a fish. Back in late 2005 we had only a few hundred members, of which maybe only 50 got out regularly. As various 'milestones' were reached and broken (new species, new techniques etc) we all shared in the joy and felt as though we were part of something special. Great captures were admired and the techniques refined and shared amongst AKFFers. Guys like Billybob, Spooled1, HairyMick, Yakman, and the Melbourne Mangoes were breaking new ground everytime they went out and they all inspired us to push the limits a little further and refine our own techniques.

Fast forward to 2009 we now are nearing 5000 members and are growing fast. Kayak fishing is no longer such a 'novelty' and we're now far more likely to spot other kayak fishos out on the water. A reasonable amount our members (over 1000) fish regularly and what was considered as 'breaking new ground' a few years ago is now just plain old normal...Dedicated kayak comps are springing up left and right and there's tour companies offering kayak fishing packages etc.

It seems that our 'little secret' has finally gotten out ( I can understand why) but on reflection I'm not sure whether this is a good thing or not. I kind of liked things better when it felt that we all shared a 'secret' and I knew most members on AKFF personally, and shared in their joys. Now I can barely keep up with new members and what's happening locally , let alone what's going on in Perth or Adelaide or elsewhere in the country such is the volume of posts on AKFF.

For me personally this sport is all about getting out and doing my own thing, and enjoying the friendships I make along the way. One one hand I think its great that so many people have discovered the joys of Kayak fishing (many introduced via this site) but on the other hand I'd kinda like if the sport remained on the fringes and didn't get too big.

So.. over to you.

Do you think kayak fishing in Australia has grown TOO big, or do you think that more growth is better for all of us?


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Here in WA the massive surge in numbers is occuring right now. There have been peeps here fishing of kayaks for years, but the popularity has really surged in the last year, and is increasing. I can say, i am one of those who has been swept up in the rise of the sport, and there are many others. But i would imagine it will eventually ebb down, as for a lot of people the novelty will wear off. Some will only dust the kayaks off in summer, and make it more of a casual affair than a regular sport. Our own WA forums have almost doubled in numbers since i joined, and the number of new members is increasing daily.

I personally will be around for a while. I dont mind the numbers, it is a great sport for meeting people and also enjoying the ocean, and nature in a low impact kind of way.

Big interest will bring money to the sport, and great innovation. It may also bring regulation, and rules imposed by the powers that be. Who knows?


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I agree (somewhat). I used to consider yak fishing as somewhat of an extreme sport and thought I was cool because I was so daring. Every now and again I read a post about a member who has just had a hip replacement or is going for a fish for his 75th birthday, and then I dont feel like such a dare devil anymore.

Having said that, I dont think the growth our sport has seen is a bad thing. On the plus side of this growth are factors such as the increased focus on our safety, the sharing of knowledge which helps us all enjoy our sport more and most of all meeting some really nice people who share the same passion.

If you long for the days of trailblazing, my suggestion is to take a hiatus from this site and start fishing areas you have never fished before. I think you will be able to recapture some of that feeling that you miss if you don't have as much contact with other yakkers online. After all, if you dont fish the know yak hotspots e.g. Longy, Kurnell, Middle harbour etc. you are fairly unlikely to see any other yakkers.

I used to chase kingies at Garden Island and surrounds, and i dont think I ever saw another yakker out there. Might have something to do with the bloody Jet Cats zooming to and fro :shock: but they are gone now anyway :twisted:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

As someone who jumped on the bandwagon early on, but after the initial craze had well and truly started I can't really lament the the good 'ol days.

I think it is a good thing, the more of us there is, the more dedicated equipment can be made, the greater the technology will become and more importantly, the more cool gadgets we'll get :twisted:

On the flipside, the more of us there is, the more likely we are to be regulated and charged for our hobby by unscrupulous state governments.

I figure the more the merrier, as long they don't fish where I do (which they don't most of the time)


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

In regards to AKFF membership, consider the massive increase in internet usage and access of the past few years.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I think its just the middle summer. Its not just kayak fishing that sees a surge in numbers this time of year. The line up at the boat ramps here is ridiculous, Its shoulder to shoulder on the local jetties and I hate to imagine what its going to be like at the beach i am about to holiday to :shock: 
Sure the numbers are swelling but give it few months and then we will see how many continue to pursue kayak fishing through winter :twisted:

There is plenty of ocean out there to find a place to yourself, the best part of kayak fishing for me is those spur of the moment trips.


----------



## shortie (May 18, 2008)

wapstar said:


> In regards to AKFF membership, consider the massive increase in internet usage and access of the past few years.


This is a good point. ITs like sex. Everyones doing it but you only realise how many when you get the internet.


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep Davey G has finally lost it, insane in the membrane, mad as a hatter......maybe all those long hours without catching anything did have an effect after all? ;-)


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, it is kinda nice not having to spend so much time having to explain the kayak and the sport to people at the launch spots. Gets me out on the water a little quicker!

Although I did have a woman the other day ask me "Excuse me, what kind of boat is that?" :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

It doesnt really bother me - as there is always a river or bay or spot on the ocean that will be mine for a fish........ I'm happy to see other yakkers as long as they say hello are well equiped and prepared to help out if a situation arises. My main concern is fishing in an area with a lot of boat traffic. I'm keen to hear reports of how others are going - and really keen to hear when somebody hauls in an amazing catch....

I hope that yakking doesnt get too chaotic like a busy surf break can with people get on top of each other etc etc

I think its still important to do your time and seek out new spots - to share your knowledge but also break some new ground........ some fishing spots around Sydney metro are starting to get regular yak visitors and it would be nice if new fishy areas are discovered and shared..... 8) 8)


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Davey,

Good post mate and thanks for the very kind words.

I have no clue whether the boom in numbers is a good or a bad thing. When I first joined AKFF, there were about 100 members. We were from all over the country, but mainly from the southern capitals. For years, as far as I knew, I was the only one here (Fraser Coast) fishing from a kayak, now the area has a strong and growing yak fishing community, though I rarely see other kayaks out. That suits me pretty well. 

I don't often post here anymore, in part, because AKFF is now so big, with so many new posts - and I have neither the time nor the inclination to try to keep up. However, I learnt a lot here and stll enjoy reading the posts when I can.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i agree with Davey , being of the old brigade , when i first joined up here , i had been fishing out of my sea kayak for about 6 years , mainly trolling and catching tailor in Port Hacking and some flatties in the georges river, and then i joined up here and really loved the site ,and everything i was learning about lures and soft plastics and the cameraderie here was magnificent , we were all trailblazers in our own small way , and we rejoiced when someone caught a 40 cm bream and ooohhhedd and ahhhed. We learned you can catch whitying on poppers , and it was great .Now Marlin and sharks are being caught off kayaks and we have zillions of members and i no longer know everybody by their first names or what species they fish for or where they fish . I guess i would like to go back to the earlier time when it was more personal here and you looked forward to logging on at night to see what Gatesy had caught or Davey and gatesy and Kraleys trip out to the FADS , amazed we were that such things could be achieved off our humble kayaks . Now , i think we are getting too big , but there is nothing we can do about that and like Topsey , we will just continue to grow bigger till the bubble bursts


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Though Im only new to the sport (Sep 2007) Im kinda with you. I bought my kayak at the Boat show in Sept 2007 and didn't even know there were others fishing offshore out of them. For a few weeks I thought I was actually doing something new and different&#8230; I never saw another kayak when I was on the water and when I went off the top end of Fraser Island the first week I had a crowd stopped to stare (and heckle abuse) at the wierdo going out in the ocean on a stick of plastic. Then they would gather again in amazement at the fish I brought back.

Then I found this place and realised there were others already doing it. There were 860 odd members the day I joined in Sept 2007. In fourteen months in the midst of a supposed economic crisis we have grown close to 5000 as Davey G says. Compare that to the growth rate between 2005 and 2007 say. I don't think the upturn in internet usage has that much to do with it. I wager the majority have seen it on the water before the internet. There are many more joining up to the pasttime but not on the forum as well. I wish I had a business that was growing that quickly.
I agree probably a good proportion will have the shine wear off and soon enough their kayaks will gather dust only going out on holidays. Lets face it, its not as easy as it first looks, requires a moderate level of fitness and everything to do with catching a fish whilst trying not too fall in is a quantum leap harder than fishing from the shore or a stinker.
For me the good part is the young people that look at it and see it as a better alternative to the big boat and all that smelly fuel, better for the environment and their personal health. That's got be a good thing for the future of the planet right?
For me the bad part of the exponential growth is the regulations that will come. Its inevitable and will start from the day after the first tradegy. I guess we have to work together to stave that off for as long as we can.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

yep , its growing - and it won't be long before the government starts slapping on a gst to do it , the dept of health start adding health warnings and pictures of bad shoulders and monkey but to kayaks and eventually we will be told to go out the back of the waterway to do it !!!!....mmmmmm passive kayak fishing !!!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I think that on a national level it has become too popular but it doesn't bother me because here in SA it's still not too bad. A few months ago I told one of the boys that the day I see 20 kayak fishos all on my home turf at the same time is the day I pull stumps and find new fishing grounds. I love the sport but I also love the small number of participants over here, not for that "pioneering" feeling but because it adds a personal touch, everyone knows everyone sort of thing.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

It's all a healthy growth.
I've noticed a few stint boat owners switching over to Yakfishing, so maybe a little less stink boats on the water, which has to be a good thing.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes we might think it is popular now, but really I see the times we are in now is just the tip of the iceberg ;-)

I'd love to own a kayak shop at the moment, I know there is not much margin in them and it would be hard work but I reckon it would be a fun way to earn a living 

Cheers


----------



## amulloway (Jul 8, 2008)

It'd be good looking back when everyone owns a yak and thinking "i was there when this all started"
That'd be enough to keep me happy.
Newcomer


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i used to try tying a spoon on the back of my mal 15yrs ago so the ideas always appealed. 
i got a sit in 3 yrs ago at anaconda because i was sick of the line up at boat ramps. at that stage i thought i was the only kayak fisho in qld. no one in my family or friends was really into fishing. 
it was only really when i chanced upon a very friendly red pheonix at coochie i realized there was a club. i was amazed that day to see my first hobie. i was actually shocked that thing could work.

i think like many things they may come and go a bit. i rmemeber when 50 windsurfers would turn up every weekend at the gold coast broadwater. now youd be lucky to see one.

i have no doubt our tragic politicians will introduce rego, licences etc because its their nature to interefere in everything. 
im not concerned about yak fishos ruining fishing. they create no pollution and hell you couldnt fit that many fish on a yak anyway. i let nearly everything go and actually dont like fishing with people who seem to enjoy killing fish.

i dont like all this technology and it was a reason i got out of the boat. i cannot see the sport in marking a spot on an expensive gps , returning with an expensive fish finder and catching big breeding stock fish. like shooting ducks in a barrell. that aint sport to me. dudes have sent me picks from their technological masterpieces of boats with literally dozens of enormous snapper and cod. im not impressed. will not put a fishfinder or gps on my yak. maybe the next big thing could be really retro. carved out log canoes and you have to fish with a spear.

cheers pete


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

I think its a bit like everything we do in our daily passtime pursuits, i've been surfing for 26years and fishing from a kayak of some sort for about 4years, i also fish from a stinker and i reckon we (kayakers) are seeing a steady growth in our sport due to few things , firstly with petrol prices just coming down from being just at rediculous highs, Governments telling us the world is going to cave in, interest rates only just lately taking a dive, i think a lot of people have jumped on the "yak" bandwagon as they can see a healthy, relatively cheap (thats what i tell the wife) great way to catch an awesome variety of fish species, without the hassles of owning a boat. I still get the same sense of adventure every time i go out in the bay or wherever for a fish from my yak, as i did the first time i went out. I think an increase in kayakers can only be a good thing for our own health as well as the land we live in. 
Cheers Bill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Interesting & thought provoking post Davey.

Whilst the sport is modernising and most definitely undergoing a surge in popularity, fishing from a kayak is hardly new. Its roots go back some 4000 years, when Eskimos and Aleutians used kayaks to hunt seals and fish. The word 'kayak' actually means hunting boat in eskimo speak. But without a doubt, the meteoric rise of yak fishing as a sport is very noticeable, both in public perception, car-topped kayaks and yaks on the water (no doubt the admins here have noticed a huge rise in web traffic, as I have observed at yakabout). Whilst that growth does present a few potential challenges as mentioned previously in this thread, I think the positives outweigh the negatives. If not for this growth, there wouldn't be yak fishing tourneys appearing for example. Nor would it be as easy for sites such as AKFF, KFDU, etc, to get support from sponsors to enable them to run comps & events.

In future the very existence of these sites may actually depend on sponsored support for survival. If 'net neutrality' is erased (look that up if you're unfamiliar with the term) the nature of the Internet will change drastically. If ISPs around the world get their way non-commercial websites that cannot afford to buy preference from ISPs will probably struggle to find an audience and many sites you know and love today will die. This is a reality, but TV media rarely discusses it, because TV networks want it to happen almost as much as the telcos. They don't want you to know... but I digress.

The other plus for this growth is that the more people who get into it, the faster the sport matures. Established gun fishos (such as Scott 'Scotto' Mitchell & Rob 'Pax' Paxervanous for a couple of examples) are now getting into it (actually, Pax has been yak fishing for about 12 years) and guys like that bring a lot to the table in terms of angling skills adapted to suit kayak fishing. That growth has made it possible to allow guys like Pax to start providing yak fishing content in their shows (yak fishing mag is a good example of print media waking up to it) and this sort of exposure and content has real potential to help reduce the learning curve for newbies who get into it. I think we can all agree that getting 'educated' about kayak fishing before becoming too ambitious with it is a good idea. Alternative (to web) media coverage can really help in this dept.

What I have noticed as a side-effect from this growth, however, is a subtle but growing elitism among certain ranks. This is pretty common on most fishing forums so I'm hardly surprised by it, but it was notably absent when I joined here a few years ago. It's emergence was inevitable, however unfortunate.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Maybe it will come in waves but it went beyond 'Fad' ages ago...

Well done on pointing out Pax involvement Yakass, I have yak articles from him years and years ago!

Canberra members when I started = 5 ( Well 6, Red was twice as good then )

Canberra members now = Scared to ask, zillions?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flickchick (Dec 12, 2008)

There are always going to be pioneers and the sport owes a lot to those pioneers, but you can't have forums on the internet, shops specialising and then not expect the sport to grow. What advantages are there in remaining small and obscure? harder to get hands on equipment and advice let alone the prices becuase there is no competition and only exclusive shops stock the right gear.
More people getting into a HEALTHY ACTIVE lifestyle all good going to save the country money in the long run. MAking fishing achievable for people who may never afforded a boat let alone it's upkeep!!!
With more folk turning to the sport less may be on the water in stink boats as often or at all and can't that be a bad thing for the environment??

So enough of the 'I liked it better when others didn't know about us' stuff and celebrate the fact that this sport has many great things going for it, including a very supportive, friendly community.


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

kayak fishing is growing fast which is a good thing in many ways as the more people that are out there pushing the sport to the next level helps keep people trying new thing and targeting there dream fish but the more people that join the sport pushes it more and more in to the public eye which will bring the attention of the politicians and when the day comes (which it will) when someone gets seriously injured or even worse fatally injured the rules and all the politics will start and that will be the day this sport will lose a lot of the reason many of us started it for 
But hey we can't keep it to ourselves for ever, so I guess the only thing we can do is just enjoy it while we can


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Good point Red. I hope you're right.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

redphoenix said:


> I think that the numbers on the forum are getting a little too large to maintain the same sort of 'closeness' that we've had in the past; hopefully, this won't mean that we lose our historical tendancy towards friendliness. It may mean that we have to start breaking up sections of the forum geographically perhaps; I'm not sure.


Red makes a great point here. A continuing characteristic of AKFF is its friendliness despite the challenges of maintaining closeness with the big increase in numbers. I still recall the encouragement that I got from the mods and some others when I said my first "g'day". These experienced members made me, a novice, feel that it was 'safe' to join, share and learn. The rapid growth here is a testament to the friendly and inclusive tone that the mods have established here.

Red raises the possibility of geographical regions - it would be worth a consideration especially in the reports section of the site. If time to browse reports is tight, then I could focus on just the areas that I'm likely to fish. However, I do enjoy reading reports (and sometimes responding to) from far away places. And other sections, like the rigged or tackle section for example, are relevant to many of us no matter where we might fish.

For me, the "internet communications" via the forum are not the strongest part of this group - it's the "face to face interactions" when sharing the water together. 

Thanks to the early members and the mods for helping to develop the sport to the fast growing one that it is.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> ... or Captains Flat Dam (remember that one, Paff?)


viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8695&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=Captains+flat+dam










One word... Ouch!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

ive read somewere that its the fastest growing watersport in the world today ..........................

sorry im a newbe to this sport i hope i havnt upset anybody . :lol: :lol: though i have wanted to fish from a yak for years ..............

i remember when snowboards first came to the realm mid to late 80s ,everyone thought they were weird !!!!!!!! well i spose they were right about that one [ i know the bloke who did a lot of the pionering work ] look at them now.........

cheers
craig


----------



## revoyakker (Feb 26, 2008)

Having been involved in two other start-up sports I understand the sense of excitement and adventure that goes with being a pioneer. There is nothing like the feeling of making things up as you go along and pulling off 'impossible' things on a regular basis. My hat goes off to the pioneers - they should be proud of their achievements.

But things change. There are new things to become excited about, to discover, or rediscover. As some sports mature you can encounter overbearing commercialism, narcissism, dour elitism, and mono culturalism. This is usually reflected in the public face of a sport and can be seen in magazines and online fora, for example. From where I stand, I can't see too many of these downsides here.

What I do see on AKFF is a diverse group of people who share the same passion. But rather than compete, denigrate, show off or shamelessly spruik, they overwhelmingly prefer to encourage and support; to joke and spin tall yarns, like the greatest larrikins; to delight in the achievements of those who continue to pioneer; and take great pleasure in the fact that the hero who takes on a marlin and shares it on this forum did so in the same kayak that they use to pull little redfin from a local pond.

For sure, the buzz might have changed but you can't say that this forum doesn't reflect a new set of things to be excited about. It is all the more remarkable that there can be so many people on this forum, but that they can continue to find a seemingly endless number of things to share in this simple, democratic sport. And in a place like this surely the pioneers will always remain first amongst equals.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

Whats the next step someone charging to train people to fish safley and catch fish from a Kayak.LOL But I do find it a bit self centred to think that you are a pioneer or someone that was the first as pointed out in a previous post about the Eskimos
cheers Greybeard


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie to yak fishing and even I have thought to myself there are loads of people doing it but I think it's great! 

To all you guys that have been doing it for years, you lot have helped make it so popular by showing us all that it is fun.

Fun, teamed with the ability to catch quality fish in a healthy, non-destructive way is a winner in my books!

That's my opinion!

Cheers,
Al


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

_NO!_... *NOT!!!* How? Are we "bumping off each other out there"? I think that's a bit further down the track!

We COULD all start (yet) another kayak/fishing forum up and find fewer numbers to deal with!

Maybe we should become more regional...lose contact...forget our origins!? Hey...I'm going to investigate 
starting up my own "SUTHERLAND SHIRE" specific group...toss you lot! The Shire is the ONLY real place to be anyway...
...isn't it?

LUDICROUS!

I think it's a GREAT sport. One-ness with our environment and that can NEVER be bad!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> dont read all that other guff above this post, bloody woffle.
> 
> Simple answer is yes.


I agree entirely

dave


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been fishing since late 06 (a mate's kayak) so i'm not sure if you call that new or old, either way. I don't mind growth because everyone I've met so far has been quite good. What i do worry about is the introduction of kayak competitions. As soon as competition starts for anything, the cock heads start turning up, and disputes/i know better than you/false trip reports for ego start up, and then i'm not happy. IMHO, no comps.

by that, i don't mean the people who are already involved in the sport and are up for some friendly comp, but the bream boat style tech-sluts that only come in the sport to show people up.


----------



## Paps (Jan 3, 2009)

well I am a newbie and only joined last week. How guilty do I feel!  I cant comment on the Kayaking community but I can comment on my experience with being involved with Paragliding. This is a relatively small sport in Australia but huge overseas. It has also had a good growth in numbers over the last few years. The positive to this is the wings and equipment rapidly improved with new technologies. Pricing also came more competitive with more options and choices available on the market.

The down side to all this is club politics. As numbers grew so did club numbers, fees and internal politics. As it is governed by the HGFA, fees increased this year which has fuelled internal politics even more. Cowboy pilots have also lost us some flying sites due to breaking regulations etc.

But like all things, you get out of it what you put into it. Paragliding to me is about the people I fly with, learning new techniques, trying new technologies, beating my PB and trying to out do my mates. . When we cant fly, we have a beer and talk shop. None of this changes with politics unless you let it. For me, the more people in the sport, the more I can learn and improve. But thats me.

My only suggestion for the forum is maybe split some sections into states, so people can monitor information more relevant to their location. This may make it easier for some people. Introducing RSS feeds would also help as people can subscribe to the topics they want to monitor.

Well being the rookie, I will get off my soap box and retreat into my hole.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

I think the bigger the sport gets the more companies will start to get involved. This means people will be employed just to invent new things for yak's. This means yaking could be made easier in some way. Not just easier, maybe even safer in some ways. Who know things may even become cheaper. Ok maybe getting to hopeful. 
The sport may get massive one day. But it is just like everything. You don't have to grow with it. Just like all these fishing comps comming up. You don't have to enter them. But there is an option to enter them if you want. 
I think growth is a good thing.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Just had a couple of weeks in Bermagui and saw yaks everywhere. I know its the Xmas break but I've never seen so many yaks out, and 80% of those were fishing. Not so outside though  - seems the lakes and rivers get the biggest workout. Down south though it wasn't just yak numbers that were up but just more people down the coast..................took me 25 minutes to get through Moruya!!
Still.....its great to get out and about.


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Out of the 4500 members, how many are actually active accounts?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Theres still too many and my poor nubile staff cant keep up any longer so i am loosing some , ahhhh what to do , i cant read all this guff anymore its too big :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Is this a NIMBY thread (Not In My Back Yard)...? eg, I want it just for myself and not for others? 
A great deal of credit for this sport is due to those who 'pioneered' it in this country, who quietly went on their way working it out, now everyone has learnt from it. For plenty of others, we all will continue to learn, step by step (or stroke by stroke, or peddle by peddle.. ;-) ) 
Having more people enjoying the sport and drawing attention to it I think is great, industry, fitness and lifestyle.... Look at the size of it in the US.
One fear I have is that because now "everyone" is doing it, a novice may get into trouble one day thinking there are no risks involved and that will draw some very bad press and potential regulations our way.

regards Dave


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok...too big? Start again??? Here's an idea...TUBE FISHING 
(I'm not sure if it would be a good idea outside without a shark shield though! It would CERTAINLY be the ultimate test!!!)










I can see a mob of 15-20 rafted up fishing together off Long Reef! I'd LOVE to see one pimped with all the accessories...maybe a floating rod holder to trailer along...

http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q="tube+fishing"&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2

I can see the Forum name now... FISHING FROM YOUR RING"....?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> .
> 
> So can we expect 5000 members to join in 2009?


That's scary Scott thought Scott :shock: :shock: Almost double in a year :shock:

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> Also don't forget that this is the 2nd incarnation of the forum, the first I think had about 80 or so members, I am not sure if all of them made it to the new one.


Scott
A few months ago I was going to do a historical birthday post on this subject [and gave it away eventually], and only found 24 confirmed names who crossed from AKFF #1 into AKFF #2 [some changed usernames during the move], if you're interested I can dig out my notes and post those names here later...have always felt these 24 should be listed somewhere as foundation members


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

some great replies so far and its interesting to hear others thoughts. A nice mix of thoughts from the old and the newer members.

I agree that the sport is still in its infancy and theres still plenty of new ground to be broken (and still being broken every day by AKFF members) and that the novelty is still there. As mentioned in my original post the appeal of the sport is that you can choose to buddy up with a group or you can do your own thing - either way the thrill is there and for most of us it's all about getting out on the water and enjoying the serenity, with a couple of fish every now and then a bonus. Whether your idea of a 'successful' trip is just making it back to the ramp in one piece , or perhaps catching a PB kingie, everyone gets something positive out of every trip

On the topic of the varied membership of the site - that's also the beauty of a place like AKFF. What we may have lost in the 'small and personal' stakes, we've made up for in the 'diversity' ranks. We continue to attract members who have genuine senses of humour and who add to the mix of personalities here. Theres some newer members who fit right in and add to the information and the fun.

In fact, before AKFF I'd never visited an internet forum and my perception was that they were all full of axe murderers. Since finding AKFF I've looked at a few other sites and the axe murderers seem to be all over there - thank god. The humour and genuine sense of friendship on AKFF is really something special, and is I'm sure the reasons that so many of us keep on visiting and contributing to the site.  I know that is what attracted me and keeps me coming back.

Anyhoo - good to see that the sport is still attracting likeminded guys and girls and that we can all share ideas in a fun and friendly environment here on AKFF.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Here in Esperance I am outraged at the massive increase in numbers.

Last year it was only me......now there are three kayakers.

This is outrageous......where are fish safe under these conditions..........shakes head and walks away........ ;-)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dodge said:


> A few months ago I was going to do a historical birthday post on this subject [and gave it away eventually], and only found 24 confirmed names who crossed from AKFF #1 into AKFF #2 [some changed usernames during the move], if you're interested I can dig out my notes and post those names here later...have always felt these 24 should be listed somewhere as foundation members


I think Goodvibes from Coffs deserves the highest accolade. He made such a massive contribution and his sudden departure is a constant reminder that the ocean is a very unpredictable place.

[Edit - Red: Good opportunity to link to the AKFF honor roll: http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Honor_Roll ]


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Scott
> A few months ago I was going to do a historical birthday post on this subject [and gave it away eventually], and only found 24 confirmed names who crossed from AKFF #1 into AKFF #2 [some changed usernames during the move], if you're interested I can dig out my notes and post those names here later...have always felt these 24 should be listed somewhere as foundation members


Dodge, great idea mate, I reckon anyone who was on the original forum and sees this thread should put their hand up so we know who they are. I will start, I am an original who has previously been known as Bent-1 and also Bent prior to my username change.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

theclick said:


> What i do worry about is the introduction of kayak competitions. As soon as competition starts for anything, *the cock heads start turning up*, and disputes/i know better than you/false trip reports for ego start up, and then i'm not happy. IMHO, no comps. By that, i don't mean the people who are already involved in the sport and are up for some friendly comp, but the *bream boat style tech-sluts* that only come in the sport to show people up.


Hey Click, some classic comments!!! 

If people want to escape yak crowds, try the NT Gulf of Carpentaria and guaranteed, you should have the place all to yourself. Or, post a report about a GWS off a popular fishing location in Sydney and watch the crowds thin out!

Despite the increase in yakkers at Longy over the past 3 years, most are happy to simply fish the Wall area then go home. The inshore reefs and flattie drifts are virtually left alone for some reason and whenever I target them, I'm usually the only person there unless I've dragged someone along for company. This tells me that people enjoy fishing together.


----------



## arbe (Dec 27, 2006)

Great posting.........

I am not a frequent poster but am a long time avid follower of the sport and been keenly kayak fishing for over 5 years ....so been following most threads for a long time. IMHO it is very much a case of the standard of moderators that has kept this site a unique pleasure - some of the other forums I follow degenerate, far too often into an ego trip, and then a subsequent bashing, by what I can only describe as far too much testosterone. However in the days of Phil (Mariner) he started a sound form of moderation and it has continued to the present Mods - great work guys !!!

Something I would find interesting is - 'what is the average of members now' - I suspect it has dropped considerably

Thanks for the pleasure the forum gives.

Richard.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok heres the new deal as suggested by one of the more intelligent young ladies on my forum reading staff ., we split the forum into two , just get the scissors and cut it in two halves we have all us old members pre 2007 in one half and the newer members apres 2007 in the other half with a link between the two so anyone can browse either section . So that would mean that all the pre 2007 members would have their old forum back , and the newer guys would get to know each other better and bond more closely as the older members have , thus we still have the full forum but in two linked halves . Ok , Ok put the knives away guys , it was just a suggestion and i think she was pretty clever coming up with it the dear little nubile thing that she is , now if Red can make any sense out of that lot , well , i am willing to concede geniushood upon him . I am going now so i may dodge the rocks that are about to be thrown , its only an idea fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!, dont take me seriously!!!!! , nurse there coming for me , stop them nurse and may i have two green tablets and a red one , and lock my door as you leave the room please da da de de dum dum dum de da , back to the macramie for you bazzoo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Ok heres the new deal as suggested by one of the more intelligent young ladies on my forum reading staff ., we split the forum into two , just get the scissors and cut it in two halves we have all us old members pre 2007 in one half and the newer members apres 2007 in the other half with a link between the two so anyone can browse either section . So that would mean that all the pre 2007 members would have their old forum back , and the newer guys would get to know each other better and bond more closely as the older members have , thus we still have the full forum but in two linked halves . Ok , Ok put the knives away guys , it was just a suggestion and i think she was pretty clever coming up with it the dear little nubile thing that she is , now if Red can make any sense out of that lot , well , i am willing to concede geniushood upon him . I am going now so i may dodge the rocks that are about to be thrown , its only an idea fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!, dont take me seriously!!!!! , nurse there coming for me , stop them nurse and may i have two green tablets and a red one , and lock my door as you leave the room please da da de de dum dum dum de da , back to the macramie for you bazzoo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


pre 2007 ??? :shock: gonna miss you & your humour bazz


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > A few months ago I was going to do a historical birthday post on this subject [and gave it away eventually], and only found 24 confirmed names who crossed from AKFF #1 into AKFF #2 [some changed usernames during the move], if you're interested I can dig out my notes and post those names here later...have always felt these 24 should be listed somewhere as foundation members
> ...


yeah mate, Ray (goodvibes) was a great contributor to kayaking and this forum and a top bloke. I had the pleasure of meeting him and fishing with him a couple of times when i first started. I learnt alot from him. His best mate Wal, was shattered by his sudden departure. Though he knew he died where he would have wanted, in the ocean. Wal was determined to carry on with what Ray had set out to do. We organised a kayakfishing club, but that didnt go to plan, due to not enough members at the time unfortunately. Though we do have a bit of a club going now, who we call the woopi crew. :lol: and it seems to be growing. :shock:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dodge, I just had a look at the old site and Meoldchina had composed a list of members as of 27.08.05 which I will include below. If you are on here with a changed username plase advise and we can start our foundation member list.

gheppsie August 27, 2005, 8:06 am
Knightsy August 27, 2005, 2:34 am
Givadam August 23, 2005, 12:26 pm
Oost August 20, 2005, 8:20 am
surfishalot August 18, 2005, 2:54 pm
Sleeping Giant August 18, 2005, 1:34 pm
firestang August 18, 2005, 8:11 am
BeerGod August 16, 2005, 6:14 am
Bushells August 15, 2005, 9:03 am
DanA75 August 14, 2005, 10:55 am
Bruce Almighty August 9, 2005, 1:35 pm
Castlecrag August 5, 2005, 12:44 pm
funpaddle August 2, 2005, 4:02 am
the apprentice August 2, 2005, 1:05 am
JonS August 1, 2005, 5:14 pm
Ancient Mariner51 August 1, 2005, 11:50 am
pg1 July 27, 2005, 7:38 am
rawprawn July 25, 2005, 4:51 am
Ben 30 July 22, 2005, 12:49 pm
LNomolas July 21, 2005, 12:03 pm
snooka July 20, 2005, 11:10 pm
Seddo July 20, 2005, 4:47 am
Rambo Will July 19, 2005, 6:45 am
yakka macca July 18, 2005, 11:31 am
sam60 July 13, 2005, 11:51 am
KOBnCO July 12, 2005, 1:13 pm
yakfish July 12, 2005, 6:07 am
fish45 July 7, 2005, 10:12 am
fishcrazy July 7, 2005, 8:14 am
gatesie July 6, 2005, 4:06 am
CaineM July 4, 2005, 12:11 am
Smiling Steve July 3, 2005, 5:43 am
canetoad June 30, 2005, 5:12 am
Nullifier June 23, 2005, 4:43 pm
ZaPhoD66 June 23, 2005, 11:31 am
Garfish June 21, 2005, 3:47 am
nynja June 18, 2005, 8:52 am
couta1 June 16, 2005, 10:53 am
Squidder June 7, 2005, 2:31 am
goinfission June 6, 2005, 11:27 am
kayakadventure May 30, 2005, 4:28 am
wets May 29, 2005, 10:54 am
bluefin98 May 26, 2005, 12:08 pm
Buj May 26, 2005, 8:33 am
Cormorant May 26, 2005, 12:07 am
Tikka308 May 25, 2005, 4:27 pm
outerlimit May 25, 2005, 5:24 am
shawsey May 24, 2005, 10:54 am
DugongStorey May 24, 2005, 10:29 am
gadgetguy May 13, 2005, 11:09 pm
rob farside May 12, 2005, 10:31 am
Go Fish May 11, 2005, 11:57 am
austnorm May 8, 2005, 3:27 am
p lunn May 6, 2005, 1:10 am
hoit80 April 25, 2005, 10:52 am
Occy April 19, 2005, 9:03 pm
murd10 April 18, 2005, 10:07 pm
Nietzschian April 16, 2005, 12:44 pm
spottymac April 3, 2005, 11:21 am
Shads April 2, 2005, 11:46 pm
fatshero April 2, 2005, 12:47 pm
kayakfish March 26, 2005, 12:23 am
bradb March 20, 2005, 3:58 am
Coddy II March 20, 2005, 3:09 am
pegron March 17, 2005, 3:32 am
keljad March 11, 2005, 11:26 am
spooled March 9, 2005, 12:21 am
fisho March 1, 2005, 11:13 pm
BigErnie February 28, 2005, 10:21 pm
Fishaholic February 25, 2005, 3:23 am
HappyGilmour February 24, 2005, 12:23 am
nextwave February 13, 2005, 10:44 am
scottnoskis February 10, 2005, 8:01 am
spoonfed February 10, 2005, 2:54 am
Rallas February 9, 2005, 4:36 am
Synchro Fisherman January 25, 2005, 10:55 pm
CaptainFur January 25, 2005, 11:58 am
NoosaNic January 20, 2005, 11:54 pm
b0rg January 16, 2005, 12:05 pm
ndsfc January 15, 2005, 12:17 am
Coddy January 14, 2005, 4:44 am
bent1 January 13, 2005, 10:08 am
paddlefisher January 12, 2005, 10:31 pm
scrambler1 January 12, 2005, 1:29 pm
California Piranha January 11, 2005, 1:24 am
Mushi January 9, 2005, 1:05 pm
catchemfish January 8, 2005, 11:48 pm
billbob January 8, 2005, 11:10 am
Rod L January 7, 2005, 7:49 am
Milt January 5, 2005, 11:23 pm
yakfisho January 5, 2005, 4:48 am
zootog January 4, 2005, 10:56 am
Meoldchina January 4, 2005, 6:13 am
Redro January 3, 2005, 6:48 pm
Shoey January 3, 2005, 10:57 am
Dave Chucky January 3, 2005, 6:20 am
Yak Man January 1, 2005, 10:45 pm
goodvibes December 31, 2004, 12:31 am
Lefty Ray December 28, 2004, 2:42 pm
fisher8 December 24, 2004, 12:13 am
yaker December 23, 2004, 3:31 pm
saab463 December 23, 2004, 9:34 am
Scupper December 20, 2004, 11:02 pm
PoddyMullet December 20, 2004, 4:30 am
simond11 December 18, 2004, 12:30 am
The Mariner December 16, 2004, 4:59 am

P.S I also found this post also by Meoldchina on the 28th of May 2007;

"I've just noticed that we've reached 108 members.

Can't believe how quickly this sport has taken off !!!"

If any of the new guys/girls want to check out the old site here is a link;
http://com3.runboard.com/baustraliankayakfishingforum

Scott


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> but the bream boat style tech-sluts that only come in the sport to show people up.


The click I think you have a very one sided opion of bream fisho's there, like with anything that attracts a lot of people you will get a d*^khead here an there but the majority of bream comp fisho's are no different to every other rec fisho out there, they just love getting out there an fishing.

A rule I was taught at army training was that if you haven't meet a d&%khead in a group of people yet your probably him :lol: :lol:

Hope I meet a d&*khead soon 8)

Cheers Dave


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes and No.

On the yes side I would say it has because there are now the holidaying people who go and buy shitty (sorry but they are :? ) kayaks and expect to catch fish and when they dont they give up and through the grapevine give it a bad name. Also when companies start making stupid accessories specifically for kayak fishing thats when you know that it is going too far.

But theres the no side to the argument. I believe in this part stronger and think that if kayak fishing (and kayaking in general) becomes too large we need to be ready for some sort of regulation in regards to PFD's and even registration/insurance (?). :shock: :shock: In Australia we have a large population of watercraft users and as pressure from dwindling oil supplies keeps going, there needs to be something that can replace them, so kayaks/canoes are they obvious choice from my point of veiw.

So with all this growth, when you think about it something has to give and in my veiw I think it will be our freedom from regulations and fees. And as this sport continues to grow we all know that the AKFF was there to support and guide this port to new areas and futures.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

i reckon this post is a pretty good reflection of the sport, 

growing and growing

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## nightcreature (Jan 7, 2009)

_But theres the no side to the argument. I believe in this part stronger and think that if kayak fishing (and kayaking in general) becomes too large we need to be ready for some sort of regulation in regards to PFD's and even registration/insurance (?). In Australia we have a large population of watercraft users and as pressure from dwindling oil supplies keeps going, there needs to be something that can replace them, so kayaks/canoes are they obvious choice from my point of veiw._

I'll be quite happy to pay a small annual registration/insurance fee, but only when the government makes bicycle riders do the same thing.......

NC


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

> I'll be quite happy to pay a small annual registration/insurance fee, but only when the government makes bicycle riders do the same thing.......


No Way.................................. :shock:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Scott said:


> Dodge, I just had a look at the old site and Meoldchina had composed a list of members as of 27.08.05 which I will include below. If you are on here with a changed username plase advise and we can start our foundation member list.


Scott, I was never registered on the old site mate so am a non starter in any method used.

My lesser number was because I had only totalled those who came to version # 2 from #1 in the first couple of months, as I felt a foundation member of the present forum should possibly be listed on both member lists and many of the early names in #1 were only fly by nights on one forum I think.

Believe it is important to recognize our forum forbears so any mention of blokes from that era is a good one...perhaps the former names might be better replaced with the current user names though for it to have relevance to present members.


----------



## coldwetnhappy (May 27, 2008)

I've been kayaking fishing for years, it's only been the last few months where I've started to join and use forums. I personally like meeting other yak fishos out there, no matter how many - they don't make a wash or risk hitting and killing you like their boating companions seem at risk of doing occasionally. And yak fishos normally start as shore or boat fishos - so they would be fishing one way or another anyway. And the more fishos in yaks, the less in boats.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

I think that the sport is growing because more people are retiring from the workforce and like myself are looking for new challenges.When I decided to buy a kayak and go fishing in it I had no idea how big the sport was. It was not until I started to research what type of kayak that I wanted to buy that I stumbled across this site and other sites.I love this site and reading the trip reports that other members contribute. One day I may become good enough to contribute reports as well.
The amount of interest that people show when they see me in my kayak is amazing. Multiply that by 5000 times all over Aus. and you can see why the sport is growing and will continue to keep growing.It is a bit like a snowball rolling down a hill.Gyms are boring,gardening is a pain,kayak fishing is great and you get a good workout without even noticing that you are exercising.When people ask me what I do for a living now I tell them I am a professional kayak fisherman.I don't manage to catch many fish make no money but it sure is fun.


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

:shock: :? what everyone on about??? :shock: :?


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

rum


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

My take,
Especially since I have some 'skin' ($) in the game

At the ramp at 4am on Wed during the week. Cant park because all the available parking spots are taken.........Stink boat now crossed off list......

Just want to catch a squid or two.....Kayak!
Just want one flathead for tails....Kayak....
Just want a morning fish before work (I wish!) ...... Kayak
Just want a fish after work for an hour.....Kayak!
Want to get fit!.....Kayak (well, maybe not me!)
Want to be cool......Kayak!
Boat insurance...stuff that!.....Kayak!
Cant park boat trailer...stuff that!....Kayak!

Regulation....hmmm...torn. Yes, we all need to be safe. We need to be sensible. Stink boaters also need to be educated about us, the 'invisibles'.

EPIRBS need to be sensibly priced, VHF handhelds should be common place. WE should all be aware of th regs re VHF and water saftey.

PFDs...YES!!!! A redesign is required to accomdate our needs! I know its an individual decsion, but a PFD that caters for a knock out blow (i.e unconcious) while keeping the wearer alive is a must, however it needs to be wearable...probably dreaming....

I noted a comment re cyclists....I too am a cyclist, but we are much critisced as we 'ride through red lights' and 'disobey' laws (I dont!). PLEASE dont let us fall into the minority 'outlaw' group. It only takes a few!

Im sure its the wine talking (nice red btw), but we need to be passionate about this! Its OUR sport and recreation. Dont let someone take it away! Lets educate!

Joffa


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

2 Points. 
As already stated... The moderators have a big part to play in making this forum so successful.
Thanks fellas.
And with such a well run place to verbally congregate, we are blessed, and that in itself will help to foster further enthusiasts to the sport.
Where possible we now should all try to be more efficient with less wordy posts, otherwise we'll be up all night reading.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> A rule I was taught at army training was that if you haven't meet a d&%khead in a group of people yet your probably him :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope I meet a d&*khead soon 8)
> 
> Cheers Dave


 :lol: :lol: Thats classic Dave!! well said mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I would like the sport to grow a lot more in the West,,we are in the Pioneering days and i guess the interest took off around last August/september 2008 when a local yakker got his picture in the paper holding up a snapper (of 3 he caught) this was unheard of around Perth catching large fish out of Yaks,,,as the weather warmed up more people started getting into it and expressing interest in it.

Why i would like it bigger is so we can have a club with trips away,camps etc like ECKFC ?(is that right ?)

At the moment we don't have the numbers to get a sizeable crew together for a club,,

The downside to the sport growing is its an accident waiting to happen,,kayak sellers are selling the kayaks and not even telling people what safety gear is needed (commonsense gear plus legal requirements) i heard a yakker saying the other day he might get an anchor,,,the thing is you arnt allow in the ocean without one,plus flares etc etc (in W.A)

So the downside to the popularity is that we will see a few deaths that could have been avoided,,we will see if i am right i suppose down the track,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Scott said:


> Dodge, I just had a look at the old site and Meoldchina had composed a list of members as of 27.08.05 which I will include below. If you are on here with a changed username plase advise and we can start our foundation member list.
> 
> gheppsie August 27, 2005, 8:06 am
> Knightsy August 27, 2005, 2:34 am
> ...


wow........I cant believe it was 2005 when I first joined................and the funny thing was that I still remember doing it :lol: :lol: There been alot of changes along the way, but gees it makes me feel warm and fuzzy when I lean back and think about the early days  What a ride 8)


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Scott said:


> Dodge, I just had a look at the old site and Meoldchina had composed a list of members as of 27.08.05 which I will include below. If you are on here with a changed username plase advise and we can start our foundation member list.
> 
> yakfish July 12, 2005, 6:07 am
> kayakfish March 26, 2005, 12:23 am
> yakfisho January 5, 2005, 4:48 am


Did anyone have the name yakfish, kayakfish or yakfisho way back when? I signed up sometime around 05 with a pretty non-descript name which I cant remember, I think I made one post about how good yak fishing was. I was suffering some pretty bad back problems for a couple of years so trips on the yak were few and far between. To be honest I didnt like coming here cuz it made me feel like crap that I couldnt get out and do it all the time like you guys. Now I yakfish regularly I come here regularly and love it. I spend probably 70% of my time here when I'm online It's hard to get away from it.

Anyway, back to the subject matter

I've kayaked for many years in a little green B-Line just for the joy of getting out on the water and exploring remote places. I tried fishing out of it but found it too difficult and always ended up taking the yak somewhere and fishing from the shore. Then I went to a boat show in 05 and first laid eyes on the hobie outback fisherman. It was the greatest piece of technology I think I have ever come across to this day, and I had to have one.

I didnt feel like a pioneer on the water (and I obviously wasnt), but I did feel like a weirdo with everyone staring and pointing at me. Being the _weirdo_ didnt bother me at all and that is actually what I miss. I love doing something different that no-body else is doing, getting away from the crowd and doing your own damn thing. Now that feeling is somewhat less but I am too busy fishing, socialising with other yak fishers and learning more everyday to give a toss.

I'ts still at a point that when you are out and you come across another yakfisho, you always stop and have a yarn, there's a real commoraderie and community between us and I love that. I think the day that I stop to have a chat with another yakfisho and he tells me to piss off is the day that I will agree with you DaveyG. And even then it will be forgotten the second I hook up.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

We're in the transition phase about now I think. I'm not sure what it is but a lot of people seem to have the perception that bigger and more is better - and then we get to where we are now. Where we are now is on the cusp of yak fishing becoming pretty mainstream, with mainstream will eventually come problems and to get rid of problems the powers that be will bring in regulations. I think I read a report recently that said 19-20 yaks out at Longy at a single time!!? Too busy for me - you know what will happen soon, all the car parks at the best launch sites will have queues :twisted:

Whether it's a co-incidence or not but at around this time when yak fishing has become really popular i've found myself a new fishing genre - the following is small but loyal, everyone on the forum knows each other - heck if you read articles about it or a charter you generally know someone in the photos! So i'll stick with that for the time being (not telling you what it is lest it becomes mainstream! ;-) :lol: ) I'm sure i'll come back to yak fishing but by that time, as is already happening, i'll not know any of the names on the board and be reduced to lurking and not posting while grumbling to myself "tch, tch, you've all changed....back in the gggooooddd ole days" :lol:


----------



## hoges007 (Dec 6, 2007)

i think yak fishing will continue to get bigger as it gives people a relatively easy and cheap way to access the water. i was seriously considering buying a boat about 18mths ago, looking to spend 5k-10k. but am really glad i bought a yak instead. i figured i might use the boat 10 times per year. With the yak i've used it about 20 times in 6mths. It is so much easier for me to chuck the yak on top of the car and go down to the local pontoon (or accessible piece of waterway) and launch, than it would be to tow a boat and lauch from a queued boat ramp. Not to mention cost of maintenance, trailer rego, etc, etc. I think another reason that the sport will continue to grow is that the more people who have yaks, the more people you can go fishing with (& if your mate gets one, they'll want you to get one too). A mate of mine got a hobie a few years ago and really pushed me to get a yak as well so we could go out together. Now i have one, i recommend to my friends to get them, so i can go with them too. so, for me that it one good thing from the popularity.

In regards to the topic though of has kayak fishing gotten too popular? yeh, maybe... probably depends on the area. in places like sydney it doesn't take much % of the population to catch on before you really notice the impact. but i think its just a double edged sword. if yak fishing wasn't so great, then we wouldn't enjoy it so much and it wouldn't become so popular... Think of the increase in popularity of surfing, skateboarding, snowboarding...



Shorty said:


> The downside to the sport growing is its an accident waiting to happen,,kayak sellers are selling the kayaks and not even telling people what safety gear is needed (commonsense gear plus legal requirements) i heard a yakker saying the other day he might get an anchor,,,the thing is you arnt allow in the ocean without one,plus flares etc etc (in W.A)
> 
> So the downside to the popularity is that we will see a few deaths that could have been avoided,,we will see if i am right i suppose down the track,,,,,,,,,,,,


agreed.

hmm... i think i've found some fluff in my belly button from navel gazzing ! :? Good topic though!!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> > but the bream boat style tech-sluts that only come in the sport to show people up.
> 
> 
> The click I think you have a very one sided opion of bream fisho's there, like with anything that attracts a lot of people you will get a d*^khead here an there but the majority of bream comp fisho's are no different to every other rec fisho out there, they just love getting out there an fishing.
> ...


Fair enough, I was more interested in stirring the pot than anything  I shouldn't generalise as much, but there sure are some competitive a-corns out there who's only interest is in inflating their ego's, and I worry about that. Ausfish is an example, and I just hope this place wont turn into it (i'm pretty sure it wont, buit still).,


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Is there EVER such a things as anything becoming too popular ?
Questions like that make people like me ask questions like this. Does more people doing what you do suddenly take away from what you're doing ?
Not having a dig, but I don't think that I've ever seen anything get out of hand because too many people are doing it.

I'm on the latest wave of people getting into this, but if it is a fad or a phase that some people are jumping on, won't that mean a bunch of well priced 2nd hand equipment available after summer :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Davey - they have medications for people who think everyone is following them :lol: :lol: 
Mate there's no doubt there's more posts etc etc however most days when I fish I'm flat out seeing 1 other yakker unless I join a social meet or organised trip.
There's no doubt it's cheaper than a stinkboat, quicker to set up and clean up and helps you get to places stinky's can't. 
There should be some cheap yals's for sale though after chrissy and the recent Noah scares! This should help thin the numbers a bit. :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i've re-read my original post and I think some people have misunderstood my comments and thoughts.

I made a few comments about how in the early days we all shared the joys of each others achievements, but now (with many more people doing it) it seems to be more difficult to keep track of what's going on. The beauty of yakfishing for me over the last 3 or 4 years has been the interaction with other guys on the water and the fact that most guys have been willing to paddle over and say g'day. However recently, I've been out on the water with 10 or 12 blokes, ( about half of whom I knew) but the other blokes wouldn't even say hi and purposely avoided eye contact or any interaction on the water or in the carpark. I can understand that some guys are shy or not comfortable with saying hi but it really seems noticable lately. Maybe I've come across some of Justcruisin's mates ;-) but it seems that the sport has changed, and it's now not quite so friendly, because of the sheer volume of guys now coming into the sport. Don't get me wrong - I'm happy that theres plenty of yak fishos out there (and growing) but my point was that, now the secret is out, there seems to be a lot of guys who have gotten into the sport for perhaps the wrong reasons.

I have also noticed (especially in the last 3 months) that there are a heck of a lot more guys in kayaks who have NO IDEA what they are doing. Guys who really should not be on the open ocean in small craft and probably can't swim all that well or haven't practiced surf skills or deep water re-entries are happily out there chasing kingies or tuna in their kayaks because they've read that it can and has been done by others. yes the forum is guilty of hyping things up as are the various magazine articles which have documented some special captures. I'm sure there's guys who read about Paulo's marlin capture and said 'jeez I'm gonna get me one of those too' - how hard can it be??.

My initial comments related to the fact that there seems to be a small minority of new guys getting into the sport in order to make a name for themselves or prove themselves in some way, in order to get their names and pictures in fishing magazines or similar media. These guys seem to have a mentality of "I've gotta prove myself' rather than "I'm here to enjoy myself'. My concern with the growth of the sport is therefore that one day, one of these heros is going to get injured/killed and then our sport is going to be hammered, and government intervention will likely occur. I'm sure (as others have mentioned) that these types will come and go quickly but it does still concern me.

Anyway, enough dribble from me, and I'll hopefully still be hanging around here in another 3 or 4 years time (and hopefully will have caught one or two fish by then)... 8) I hope I haven't offended anyone with the topic of this thread (I am happy to fish with all or any of you!) and the purpose of it was also to get YOUR thoughts on how the growth of yakfishing will affect us all, not simply to have a grumble about how 'change is bad' (because that's not what it was about)


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Davey G said:


> i've re-read my original post and I think some people have misunderstood my comments and thoughts.
> 
> My initial comments related to the fact that there seems to be a small minority of new guys getting into the sport in order to make a name for themselves or prove themselves in some way, in order to get their names and pictures in fishing magazines or similar media. These guys seem to have a mentality of "I've gotta prove myself' rather than "I'm here to enjoy myself'. My concern with the growth of the sport is therefore that one day, one of these heros is going to get injured/killed and then our sport is going to be hammered, and government intervention will likely occur. I'm sure (as others have mentioned) that these types will come and go quickly but it does still concern me.


Sorta what I was getting at. Kayaking is starting to become commercialised (of which competitions are either a biproduct, or a cause), and that brings in SOME people who are only interesting in conquering and showing, as opposed to learning the joys of the sport, and the respect you need to have for the oceans.

Good post davey, i'm right with ya


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

The more that get out of boats and into yaks the better. I still spend most of my time fishing by myself in my yak. Recently I was fishing off Norah head surrounded by tourists in their boats muttering under their breath as I pull in my third Kingie of the morning. The camaraderie would have been very different if they where all on yaks.

I continue to fish with and meet new and interesting people yak fishing and I'll never tire of it.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i may sound like a bit of a D-bag saying this but like a fair few on here before i got on the site i thought i would have been one of te only people doing this, then i googled it "kayak fishing australia" and BAM. before i got on the site i occasionally had a little fish off my little surf ski (which i was too heavy and tall for), which had no rod holders or anything, you had to clamp the for between your legs and paddle out, it got in the way of your paddle stroke and to fish off it was honestly a bit of a pain in the ass. but when things worked out it was great. FINALLY got my fishing yak toward the end of last year and i havent looked back, just the simplicity of having it loaded in the garage and wheeling it down to the beach and going strait out, especially for a kid my age who cant drive him or herself down to a boat ramp to launch a boat, and most likely had no chance of covering the cost of owning a boat, the kayak is, dare i say, the perfect option.
its strange that even though i got in to it when i did i still have that pioneering feel, maily because i dont think my "generation" have really discovered it. i only know of 3 other guys in melbourne my age who are doing it and i still get the strangeish looks when i go out and my mates occasionally take the piss outa me for doing it (often wen i am caught checking up on the forum in class).

i still think that the friendlyness of other kayak fisherman will stay around for a while longer. an example of this was yesterday when i went out off fishermans beach in torquay, i recon i almost spent more time talking to other kayakers than fishing :lol: saw 4 other guys out, 2 even gave me secret spots, and missed a couple coming in, and found cruiser loading his kayak just as i pulled up. i started talking to him after last easter when i saw him out. that was the first time i met him face to face. good to meet you mate. i still find that any kayakers i see out on the water come across as very friendly and enjoy having a chat and fish, but thats just in my head, in theirs they might be thinking "please shut up before i throw a thrashing flathead at your nads"

thats probably what i love most about kayak fishing and i really hope it stays for a while longer

also: is there any way of finding out what member number i was? preferably one that is quicker than counting my way through the membership list?

cheers and thanks everyone on this forum, i still remember the post about the fact that its amazing that we reached 3000 members, now we have over 5000, holy toledo


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

this topic sure gets the pulse racing...... :shock: :lol:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the post Davey, it made me realise I've been on here, talking to you bunch of idiots for way too long!!!! :twisted: (Except you Bazz, you're OK ;-) )

I was actually having a paddle on Sunday with a friend who happens to be on here as well and we were discussing the changes in the make up of the site and the volume of people on the water doing the plastic fantastic . The conclusion we came to was that you cant afford to be as forthright in your posts any more as the majority of people really wont understand where you are coming from and you risk getting into a bunfight.

The other change we didn't discuss was the general lack of lunacy now. When I first opened the site and clicked on a thread, staring back at me was a photo of someone with a pudding bowl proudly stuck on his head, which everyone seemed to treat as perfectly normal and it was never mentioned ever. At that point it turns out it was one of the saner elements to the general mix anyway. I do miss that somewhat along with another couple of things.

Now I've said this before and I'll say it again bring back the long suffering Russ, I miss his truly special brand of stupidity. And while I'm at it what happened to all those exciting pool based experiments involving flotation, various dangerous chemicals and way too much rum???

I think this weekend in fit of pure nostalgia I'm going to tip my kayak over on purpose so I can remember the joy of being this sites continually wettest member, ahhhhhhhhh the memories.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

shayned said:


> The conclusion we came to was that you cant afford to be as forthright in your posts any more as the majority of people really wont understand where you are coming from and you risk getting into a bunfight.


 !!!! WTF - be forthright and take the piss where you can :lol: :lol: Its a forum - where all are welcome but all are open to ridicule !!!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

BJM said:


> Is there EVER such a things as anything becoming too popular ?


Your favourite sleepy seaside holiday town? That area of national park where you used to be able to spend the whole day without seeing anyone? That favourite little restaurant just down the street? That favourite fishing spot where you could always catch a feed? Fishing in Moreton Bay...the list is endless. If something becomes too popular it inevitabley loses it's original character and hence it's original appeal. However it can work the other way - golf is immensely popular and as a result look at the vast array of golf courses, destinations and gear you have to choose from, it has clearly benefitted from becoming so popular. We'll see which way yak fishing goes.


----------



## jimmydob13 (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't thing in the grand scheme of things, that kayak fishing can really get too popular.
It doesn't matter how many others i see around me, they are way less offensive than one single motor boat!
I am all for promoting kayak fishing as a peaceful, non - polluting, healthy way of getting amongst the fish. People who fish from a kayak are forced to have a greater understanding and respect of the environment, which is something that should be greatly encouraged. How much do people really learn about and understand the aquatic environment in which they are fishing when you are moving so quickly and when your other senses are distraced by the sounds and smells of an engine?
The more we understand, the more likely we are of protecting our fisheries which means more fish for all of us (and who doesn't want that!)


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

> !!!! WTF - be forthright and take the piss where you can Its a forum - where all are welcome but all are open to ridicule !!!


Yup!

I have been on the recieving end and also lashed out. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

DaftWullie said:


> eth93 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the 4500 members, how many are actually active accounts?
> ...


Interested to know what qualifies as active  ? posted within the last month, 6 months?

I've been a member here on the forum since the original forum with 50 odd members  although my post count is now on the low side due to my habit now of just reading rather than contributing.
In the early days I'd post very regularly due to the community feel and a sense of knowing most of the guys by name, knowing where they lived and liked to fish. Knowing what kind of yak they paddled, and their excitement every time the upgraded to something new or different, and the fit out that invariably followed 

These days, seeing as I know fewer and fewer of the members here and some of my old fishing mates have either moved on or no longer contribute as much also, I must admit I feel less inclined to contribute with trip reports, or posts on how I fitted out my yak etc. I'm content enough just to lurk quietly in the background and read other peoples contributions, avoid controversial discussions, and of course privately continue to fish from my yak as often as possible 8)

On the topic, I think any increase in numbers is great for the sport and will mean we have a greater variety of kayaks and accessories to choose from as suppliers try to meet the needs of the ever increasing numbers of yak fishos......I don't really mind that the sport is much less exclusive that it was when I first became involved as this is not the reason I chose to fish from a yak, I'll continue to get the same pleasure from fishing from my yak whether there at 50, or 50,000 others doing the same 8)


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dallas said:


> DaftWullie said:
> 
> 
> > eth93 said:
> ...


Active as in haven't logged on for a year or two. 

Another forum I cruise around on slashes quite a few members every once in a while. All they do is send emails out to all the accounts that haven't been logged onto for a while. The email states that they to log on to there account within a certain time or the account will be deleted blah blah.

Nothing to do with how much you post, I to also like to just cruise around most of the time. 8) 
Cool triple triple double quote :lol:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Dallas,
Does this mean that you are now AKFF's first official stalker??


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

had a rethought on this on the weekend, 95 % of people value personal comfort very highly. as i had a sore back, stinging eyes from salt spray, sore legs and busted lungs from punching into a wind and tide that were raging against me, hooked a couple of fish in the mangroves and got eaten alive by midgees, tried to spray face and eyes copped a blast of chemicals. 
got snagged a few times and nearly tipped out trying to swing yak around mangrove roots and waves.

your average punter that wants to soak a few pillies and drink grog whilst getting away from the missus is NEVER going to stick with this sport. rest easy all those who think your about to be over run.

pete


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grinner said:


> your average punter that wants to soak a few pillies and drink grog whilst getting away from the missus is NEVER going to stick with this sport. rest easy all those who think your about to be over run.


Pete, you are right on the mark on this point mate, I have many mates who think our narrow boats are a crazy way of fishing and only a few will ever convert.

While we as paddlers have the option of our yaks, or a ride with mates on their boats if we decide......we are smart enough to enjoy the best of both worlds ;-)


----------



## madfly (Nov 6, 2008)

G'day all, I'm what you would call one of the newish members to the yak fishing craze and I'm loving it and not only am I silly enough to fish from a yak I fly fish out of one and in some peoples eyes that has ' NEED THEROPY ' written all over it. But I dont care how popular or unpopular it is , as long as I enjoy it ,thats the main thing.
So who cares that someone eles is doing it, just as long as I am and having a ball getting out there and enjoying all this fine sport has to offer


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

with me, the sport filled a list of needs/wants, 
1, no room to store a stink boat, 
2, wanted exercise, 
3, had to be launchable by myself, 
4, didnt want to pay big bucks for a vessel that may only be used 6 months of the year/rego/trailer (check out our weather patterns), 
5, achieve something substantial (hand made yak), still get lots of queries about what it is? how did you do it? 
6, be able to fish in any spot i chose (no longer confined to landings/shores), 
7, still good for recreational activities as well,

wasnt aware that yak fishing was this popular and had never seen a real fishing yak in the flesh before i met mcbigg last week. am very happy with the whole thing and will continue to fish from a yak for some time to come.

have found the forums very friendly, informative and welcoming, and every other kayaker/canoeist the same, i spose most of us have similar interests. has been good to meet you all, maybe face 2 face one day.


----------



## JC61 (Aug 31, 2008)

I must say this is an interesting thread to read. I suppose I am one of the new but not new converts to yak fishing. As a teenager in the 70's I fished with both rod and speargun, hunted with both gun and bow and was a keen whitewater kayak player. This meant on various occassions I also experimented fishing from my kayak but generaly gave it up as a exercise in frustration and lamented not owning a canoe which offered more options for fishing. However the kayak did allow you to cross the river and get to a fishing spot. Back then I didn't have internet or a digital camera so what we did was known only to those of us actually involved and additional information was gleaned from the "Outdoors magazine". Fastforward almost 30 years and things have changed digital cameras and internet forums make us all feel that what we are doing today is not so unique there is almost 5000 members on the forum, its crazy. Mind you that is 5000 members out of a population of some 20 odd million, yeah I know not all of them are old enough to paddle and I am not sure all of them who are old enough will want to anyway. My point is though 5000, 10,000 or even 20,000 on one man craft is not really that big. So today I am a newbie having just got back into the sport over the last year or so. I've joined all the forums, I mooch about and now and then will say something or ask a question. What I have noted though is there is a degree of elitism across all the forums but that is countered by a general feel of friendliness as well so I tend not to get excited about it as this is a great pastime or sport depending on your bent. In my opinion what happened in the past is now history something to learn from, what I am worried about is what I can do today or tomorrow and bigger means more options in many ways.

Anyway that is my opinion for what it is worth.


----------

